# WSM with Guru



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 30, 2021)

The WSM so easy with the Guru.  Control as good as my pellet pooper.  They have a sale on them for about $20 off.  Not great but its something if you plan on getting one.











						BBQ Guru Temperature Controllers UltraQ DynaQ DigiQ
					

Automatic BBQ Temperature Control Systems for expert low and slow barbequing from the BBQ Guru including the UltraQ, DynaQ, and DigiQ.




					bbqguru.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 30, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (May 30, 2021)

They sure are great! I have one for my WSM also!


----------



## Colin1230 (May 30, 2021)

Yep, that's a good deal.
I took advantage of Thermoworks  sale a couple of months ago on Smoke X2 and Billows.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2021)

I’ve had one for several years, mine is a DX2, but it is at least 7 years old & I still am using the original probe wires. I paid extra to get the 10’ one’s. But I have not had one problem with it. All night smokes with the WSM/Guru is a whole lot better flavor wise than a pellet pooper or an MES with an AMNPS in it. And I have gone 22 hours without adding any charcoal or wood, but that was in the summer in Florida. So the Guru didn’t have to work too much to maintain 225. Great setup, & great company to work with.
Al


----------



## Workaholic (May 30, 2021)

I will have to keep this in mind.  I want one for my WSM, just haven't bit the bullet yet.  Not having to worry about the temp for longer cooks would be amazing.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 30, 2021)

Lots of happy Guru owners here. It's a good product that has everything you need and nothing you don't.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 30, 2021)

Recently picked up a DX3 for $175 from a guy that used it a few times, then wanted to change to a pellet smoker!  Looking forward to setting it up on the WSM!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 30, 2021)

Guess it would work good on just about any charcoal or wood smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

I like tinkering with my WSM. So I'm still running it naturally aspirated.

Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 30, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I like tinkering with my WSM. So I'm still running it naturally aspirated.
> 
> Chris



Totally respect that Chris!  I picked it up due to it was barely used and will be helpful on overnight smokes!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

No problems WIHB, Heck I don't even have a cell phone. We still use a rotary phone in our house. 

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 30, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Totally respect that Chris!  I picked it up due to it was barely used and will be helpful on overnight smokes!


Yeah I use to.  Still do when grilling.  Just nice knowing you can go all day or night without tinkering when smoking.  Had a lot of stick burning in the past!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 30, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> No problems WIHB, Heck I don't even have a cell phone. We still use a rotary phone in our house.
> 
> Chris


Where are you located in Arkansas? We can meet up and duo banjo.


----------



## noboundaries (May 30, 2021)

Loved my Dx2. Temp probe failed earlier this year after several years. Haven't replaced it and went back to the WSM's natural qualities, even on overnight smokes.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm curious...I'm able to tweak my WSM and hold temps at 250ish for up to 12 hours without touching anything. What's the point of a controller when I can already do that?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 19, 2021)

jokensmoken said:


> I'm curious...I'm able to tweak my WSM and hold temps at 250ish for up to 12 hours without touching anything. What's the point of a controller when I can already do that?



Depends on what you mean by "ish".

Below is a 15hr plus cook.  Running a Fireboard 2 controller and BBQ guru fans.   Running at 225°F until I jack it up near the end of the cook to 250°F.

While I certainly do not doubt that it can be done, but holding 250 for 12 hrs by setting the vents in one place and never touching them again, all that I can say is, there may be some who can do that, but I can't.

And so I use a controller.






	

		
			
		

		
	
I'm holding 225 plus or minus 5° in the graph below running a Fireboard 2 and BBQ Guru fans, and when I jack it up to 250° for the end of the cook,  you can see what happens.


----------

